# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Si mund ta përballojë një grua një lindje normale

## vajza pa emer

Shume gra nuk e kane shume te qarte se si fillojne dhimbjet e lindjes dhe kur jane shtatezane shume here i bejne keto pyetje se si fillojne dhimbjet e lindjes dhe cilat jane disa menyra qe ta lehtesojne dhimbjet dhe te cojne lindjen e femijes me shpejt. lindja e femijes eshte ne 3 faza. faza e pare jane dhimbje te lehta si dhimbje periodash. faza e dyte eshte plasa e lengut amniotic (plasja e ujrave)dhe faza e trete lindja e femijes. une po ju tregoj disa tip se si mund te perballoni nje lindje sa me te lehte. dhimbjet e para fillojne si dhimbje periodash dhe eshte mire te kalohen ne shtepi. gruaja nuk duhet te rri e shtrire pasi kjo pengon ecurine e lindjes dhe e zgjat ate me shume. eshte mire qe te beni levizje ose nje dush me uje te ngrohte. gjithmone gruaja duhet ti mbaje gjunjet poshte barkut dhe jo nje drejtim me te. ulur ne  nje karrige apo kolltuk i cili eshte i rehatshem. dhimbjet vine duke u shtuar cdo 15 minuta dhe me shpesh dhe fillon te futesh ne fazen e dyte kur behet plasja e ujrave dhe dhimbjet behen akoma me te shpeshta. eshte mire qe partneri te jete aty ose nje njeri i afert i familjes icili mund te ndihmoje. masazhe te lehta ne pjese e fundme te kurrizit ndihmojne dhe ndenja e afert e partnerit apo e ndonje pjestari tjeter te familjes. duhet te keni parasysh te keni uje me vete pasi nje pambuk i njomur me uje ne buze ju ndihmon te shuani etjen. ghithmone duhet patur parasysh qe te jeni tere kohen ne pak levizje dhe jo shtire drejt. ju ndihmon ndenja ne kembe, ulur ne karrige ose ne gjunje mbeshtetur ne ane te partnerit apo krevatit. kur dhimbjet vazhdojne te shtohen cdo 5 minut deri ne cdo 2 minuta deri sa arrin ne fazen e trete te lindjes e cila eshte ardhja ne bote e femijes. mbas lindjes se femijes duhet te prisne disa caste deri ne daljen e placentes. mbasi mjeku te kete kontrolluar gjendjen e femijes dhe te gruas nena e re mban femijen e saj ne dore per te bere njohjen e pare dhe kontakti lekure-lekure me femijen ben njohjen e pare te porsalindurit me nenen. gruaje duhet te kete njohuri te pergjithshme dhe mbi qetesues se dhimbjeve keshtu qe ajo mund te zgjedhe.

----------


## Mina

Qetesuesit e dhembjeve nuk rekomandohen ne momentet e lindjes. Perkundrazi, ne kete faze perdoren stimulante dhimbjesh per te pershpejtuar procesin. Kontakti lekure-lekure ose ndryshe te vendosurit mbi barkun e nenes te femijes se porsalindur nuk eshte praktikuar tek ne. Nuk e di tani si mund te funksionoje. Ky eshte pikerisht ambjenti me i pershtatshem dhe mirprites per foshnjen e re. Eshte e rendesishme te ndiqet me vemendje perioda e dhimbjeve. Ne rast crregullimi nuk duhet neglizhuar sepse mundet te kene rrjedhe ujrat dhe lindja nuk shkon sic duhet. Edhe nje gje eshte e rendesishme, duhet kontroll mjekesor ne muajin e fundit sepse mund te kaperceje faza e lindjes dhe mjeku percakton nje nderhyrje qe ndihmon nenen dhe femijen. Ndodh qe ujrat e papastra te ndikojne tek femija dhe shendeti i tij rrezikohet. Nje faktor i rendesishem eshte komunikimi me femijen qe ne bark. Fetusi njeh sinjalet dhe pergjigjet. Kjo ndihmon ne zhvillimin e intelektit te tij.

----------


## vajza pa emer

pershendetje mina.
mendoj se shqiperia qenka shume me mbrapa se sa e mendoja.une e thashe dhe me lart qe kontrolli  me mjekun ne muajin e fundit duhet te jete cdo jave per arsye te zhivillimit te shtatezanise.shtatezania mund te zgjase deri ne 42 jave dhe jo me shume. nqs femija nuk lind deri ne fund te javes se 42 atehere mjeku duhet patjeter te beje nderhyrje per te cuar gruan ne lindje. edhe dicka tjeter gruaja duhet te kete njohuri per te gjitha qetesuest e dhimbjeve.une e kam nga experienca qe flas dhe kam marre petidine nje gjysem ore perpara se te lindja. petidina jo vetem qe e qeteson gruan por dhe ndihmon ne lindje. dhe mendoj qe direkt mbas lindjes nena duhet ta marre femijen ne krahe dhe ti ofroj gjirin e saj sepse femija eshte i lodhur dhe do te pije. te pakten keshtu me ka ndodhur mua. megjithate cdo lindje eshte ndryshe.

----------


## Mina

Nuk vlen te bejme debat sepse lindjet jane ndryshe. Nuk e ve ne dyshim qe e ke eksperience personale dhe nuk kisha qellim te te kundervihesha por fola edhe une nga eksperienca ime. Duhet te dish qe Maternitetin e Tiranes, nenat qe lindin jane kliente jo paciente. Kam nje aspekt per te treguar. Kur kam lindur femijen e dyte, pyeta mamine; Te lutem sa eshte ora? Thjesht per te shenuar ne ditar saktesi. Aju u pergjigj me percmim: Perse e do oren, te iku avioni? 
Ti jeton ne Angli dhe aty eshte krejt ndryshe. Ne momentin e paralindjes, nena kerkon vemendje dhe dashuri, askush nuk ta fal nga personeli mjekesor.

----------


## vajza pa emer

O Mina te me falesh por mendova se ne maternitetin e Tiranes do kishte nje permiresim por me cpo shikoj nuk paska fare. ti ke te drejte qe ketu eshte shume ndryshe se mamia nuk te le vetem per asnje second dhe te flet ne nje menyre te embel se si te ndihmoje qe ti beje dhimbjet sa me te lehta dhe jo te nxehet qe sben vaki. Personeli mjekesor ketu eshte shume i dashur dhe shume i kujdesshem per grate shtatezane. o bobo sa keq me vika jo vetem per ty por per cdo grua. te them dhe dicka tjeter qe kam degjuar, nuk e di eshte e vertete apo jo.thone qe shume gra lindin me operacion sepse mjeku i thote qe nuk mund ta linde femijen vete dhe kjo eshte per arsye se mjeku do pjesen e vete te parave. ketu nuk te le mjeku te besh operacion aq kollaj. me femijen e pare shtatezania mu zgjat dy jave me teper dhe mjeku me beri nderhyrje qe shkoja ne lindje naturale por femijen e kisha ne peshe te madhe dhe nuk lindja dot dhe kety eshte nje lloj gjilpere qe quhet epidural dhe behet ne shtyllen kurrizore. te paralizon nga mezi e poshte dhe nuk ndjen asnje lloj dhimbjeje por e lind femijen vete jo me operacion. do jete shume kohe egjate derisa kjo lloj metode te vije ne Shqiperi. dhe nje here me fal se nuk e di se si eshte materniteti i Tiranes.

----------


## Mina

Femrat shqiptare jane inteligjente dhe mendoj se ne kete pike nuk ka abuzime. Ato e dine se ne cilat raste duhet t'i nenshtrohen nderhyrjes kirurgjikale. Behet fjale per rastin kur nenes i kane rrjedhe ujrat gradualisht dhe nuk shkon sic duhet procesi i lindjes sepse mungon lubrifikimi per te bere me te lehte lindjen. Rast tjeter eshte kur nena ka probleme me syte dhe qe te parandalohet sforcimi detyrimisht duhet t'i nenshtrohet nderhyrjes.

----------


## prishtinase

> pershendetje mina.
> mendoj se shqiperia qenka shume me mbrapa se sa e mendoja.une e thashe dhe me lart qe kontrolli  me mjekun ne muajin e fundit duhet te jete cdo jave per arsye te zhivillimit te shtatezanise.shtatezania mund te zgjase deri ne 42 jave dhe jo me shume. nqs femija nuk lind deri ne fund te javes se 42 atehere mjeku duhet patjeter te beje nderhyrje per te cuar gruan ne lindje. edhe dicka tjeter gruaja duhet te kete njohuri per te gjitha qetesuest e dhimbjeve.une e kam nga experienca qe flas dhe kam marre petidine nje gjysem ore perpara se te lindja. petidina jo vetem qe e qeteson gruan por dhe ndihmon ne lindje. dhe mendoj qe direkt mbas lindjes nena duhet ta marre femijen ne krahe dhe ti ofroj gjirin e saj sepse femija eshte i lodhur dhe do te pije. te pakten keshtu me ka ndodhur mua. megjithate cdo lindje eshte ndryshe.



un kam pas dy lindje normale nje ne usa  dhe nje ne swedi  por ne asnjerin shtet  skm marr qetsues  lindjen e dyt kam lind ne moshen 20 vjeq dhe fmiu ka qen 4.700 gr  per mua esht diq e paharruar por ne asnje menyr qetsues sme kan jap e as nuk kom kerku ....ndoshta esht me mir

----------


## alibaba

Në uljen e dhimbjeve, ndikon ngrënja e rregullt e një lloj bime që quhet thjerrëza, këtë kam lexu në një listë kuriozitetesh në një revistë.

----------


## PINK

he se ka ecur shkenca , nuk kane pse te vuajne femrat me . ka dale epidural . E bejne babyn duke pare tv dhe degjuar muzike . Dhe femija kur del nuk tramatizohet me  nga ulerimat qe dikur degjonte . Po del gjithe qef ne nje bote plot paqe . lool

----------


## mendimi

me fal PINK po bash jam kurreshtar. Pse thua nuk duhet te vuajne femrat me. A po aplikohet kjo metode ne shkalle te gjere.

----------


## alibaba

Unë e di edhe me hipnozë kanë bërë lindje. Mjeku/ja ka vu gruan në gjendje hipnoze dhe ajo ka lindur fëmiun pa asnjë dhimbje, pastaj e kanë zgjuar pas lindjes. 




> ka dale epidural


Ç'është kjo?

----------


## Zombi

Dikur kam lexuar nje studim danez. Dhe thonin qe meshkujt s'do te mund te perballonin dhimbjet e lindjes. Do te vdisnin ne ato caste. 




> he se ka ecur shkenca , nuk kane pse te vuajne femrat me . ka dale epidural . E bejne babyn duke pare tv dhe degjuar muzike . Dhe femija kur del nuk tramatizohet me nga ulerimat qe dikur degjonte . Po del gjithe qef ne nje bote plot paqe . lool


Po ky epidural duhet  patjeter te kete ndonje efect anesor. Andaj me mire mos eksperimentosh. Duro dhimbjet, sepse gruaja i duron. Ja ka dhene natyra.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## edona

per mendimin tim, gjdo shtatzani eshte ndryshe dhe gjdo lindje eshte ndryshe

une ne lindjene  pare deri ne javen e 39 gjdo gje ka ec perfekt, ama bash gjdo gje, kur me nje moment ne gjume kam qene dhe as nuk kam pas dhimbje as asgje me ka pelsit gjakderdhja, me shkonte gjaku sikur ne filma rëke, dhe pastaj e kuptova qe u qkap placenta etj etj

tash simbas kalendarit te shtatzanis ja ne 33 ndersa sipas madhesis se bebes jam ne 37, dhe po pres, kontrollat tani i bej gjdo jave dhe stresi vetem sa shkon e ritet

----------


## arjeta3

Une lindjen e pare e perballova shume keq. Flas per ne Tirane. 3 dite e shtrire une me 100 komplikime nuk erdhi asnjeri te me beje kontroll. Eh thash me vete duhet me terheq pak vemendjen ketyre une. Diten e 4-rt dola une ne maj te shkalleve tu uluri sa kisha ne koke dhe tu e sha gjith personelin me soj e sorollop.
Do ti qe me ndozi, filluan analizat, kontrollet, Dr.im filloi te me mer me te mire (ka thene kjo qenka e cmendur fare),lere po me sollen dhe disa Prof. nga jashte qe rastesisht u ndodhen aty. Linda una per pak sa nuk lash koken. Me thane eshte djale por eshte para kohe,shancet per te jetuar jane te pakta etj etj..pas nja dy netesh mu tek mua ne mes te nates te shkoj ta shikoj femijen ne inkubator, ne korridor takova njerin nga mjeket me tha ''ku po shkon? djali te vdiq para dy oresh''!! Nuk mbaj mend me tutje..fillova avazin e te bertitmes te nesermen....
Kur shkova heren e dyte isha pa dhimbje, e planifikova me Dr. tim, bera nje gjilpere, erdhen dhimbjet, keputa nje nga ata mbajtset e krevatit, ulurija e shaja po tani te gjithe rinin si pula se kisha bere Dr. shok une, me theriste 'arjeta e famshme'', i thash me bjer nje birre por sme solli ...u kujdesen shume, filluan te me duan se me kishin paciente te rregullt me.......
Pas lindjes ma vune femijen ne kraheror, me liruan dhe nje dhome te mjekut me vone...ne pergjithsi jam e kenaqur nga materniteti i Tiranes.
para 4 muaj asistova ne nje lindje ne Amsterdam, per fat te keq jemi ende shume shume larg atyre. Mua me dukej mire ketu se nuk kisha pare me mire...
E rendesishmja eshte te na lindin femij te shendetshem, se vuajme disa ore seshte ndonje gje e madhe apo jo??

----------


## J@mes

Duhet te preçizohet fakti qe teknika te ndryshme te lindjeve qe permenden me siper, perdoren vetem atehere kur lindja kryhet me operacion e jo per lindje natyrale.

Gjithsesi, nje gje eshte e sigurt: ne nje lindje natyrale femra duhet te jete e vetedijshme dhe 100% zgjuar.

Lindjet me operacion shtohen dita - dites. Ky fenomen shkon pertej faktit; te ruhet shendeti i femijes apo nenes. Sot keto lindje realizohen me deshiren e vete femres, per efekte estetike ose per te anashkaluar dhimbjet e nje operacioni natyral.

----------


## J@mes

> i thash me bjer nje birre por sme solli


Me qafsh, para lindjes edhe deshe birre arjeta?!
Edhe nje cigare nga mbrapa edhe shkon fiks. Te hongshin qente e lagjes ishalla.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## prishtinase

_ heh mbram me ra ndermend vajza pa emer se ne lindjen e par ne swedi   kam qen 18 vj  me kujtoet se me kan jap se di qfar osht kon si lloj gasi  per te cilen me kan thon  perdore kur ndjen dhimbje  un ne fakt dhimbje kom ndi por  me kujtohet se me ka humb kontrolla komplet a e ke iden se qfar ka mundur te jet ajo _

----------


## mia@

> Dikur kam lexuar nje studim danez. Dhe thonin qe meshkujt s'do te mund te perballonin dhimbjet e lindjes. Do te vdisnin ne ato caste. 
> 
> 
> 
> Po ky epidural duhet  patjeter te kete ndonje efect anesor. Andaj me mire mos eksperimentosh. Duro dhimbjet, sepse gruaja i duron. Ja ka dhene natyra.


Patjeter qe ka efekte anesore,mund te ngelesh e paralizuar.Une e kam bere epiduralin,2 here biles, se nuk mund te duroja dot dhimbjet per 15 ore dhe si perfundim hengra dhe thiken.

----------


## mia@

Kushtet e lindjes ne Shqiperi lene shume per te deshiruar.Une kur kam pare se ne cfare kushtesh mbahen nenat dhe nuk i prek njeri me dore po nuk u'a mbushe duart te gjitheve me radhe ,jam tmerruar.Shyqyr zoti femijen e kam lindur ne Amerike.Kushtet e kujdesi qe u ofrohen ketu cdo nene, ne Shqiperi jane vetem per personat e rendesishem.

----------


## Flora82

vajza  pa  emer   mos  u  merakos se  kure  te  vije  koha  per  lindje  te  femijut  te  pysin a  done   ta  lindesh  femijun  me  dhembje  apo  pa  dhembje   keshtu  nese  e  zgjedh  metoden  pa  dhembje   ateher  dota  shikosh  tv   :buzeqeshje:     por  nese  e  zgjedh  metoden  me  dhembje  hmm    ateher  dota  kujtosh  mamin  tend  si te  ka  lindure  ty  dot  kesh  me  shume  dashuri  per  ate  femi ; )

----------

